
China cracks down on funeral strippers - fiveFeet
https://nypost.com/2018/02/21/china-cracks-down-on-funeral-strippers/
======
nugi
While a bit sleazy on the surface, the point of a funeral is (at least
partly,) a celebration of life.

It would be interesting to compare and contrast the american "biker funeral",
which I can attest, can also feature such culturally unusual entertainment.

------
SlowBro
This is without a doubt the weirdest article I've read today. That does it,
I've had enough internet for today.

